# Where to buy Apollo hops in Australia



## tomjhogwash (3/12/18)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know where I can purchase Apollo hops in Australia? I've found a place in the UK that will ship to Australia but I'd rather not wait a couple of weeks if there's somewhere more local.

Thanks,
Tom.


----------



## awfulknauful (3/12/18)

tomjhogwash said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can purchase Apollo hops in Australia? I've found a place in the UK that will ship to Australia but I'd rather not wait a couple of weeks if there's somewhere more local.
> 
> ...


Ellerslie in Mitcham Vic has them.


----------



## tomjhogwash (3/12/18)

Thanks, I just called them and unfortunately they only sell a minimum quantity of 5kg.


----------



## awfulknauful (3/12/18)

They are probably selling to a small commercial brewery, ask Ellerslie if they could give you a contact to see if you can get a small amount from them.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (3/12/18)

If you can't get apollo it is an off shoot from zues, so a substitution might do.


----------



## altone (3/12/18)

tomjhogwash said:


> Thanks, I just called them and unfortunately they only sell a minimum quantity of 5kg.



Damn I'm sure I've bought much smaller quantities from them in the past, but maybe the small fry stuff is too much trouble.
After all they are a commercial producer, not a LHBS 
Sad though that I might have to buy from the UK in the new year when I plan on using these hops instead of local.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/12/18)

I get my 'hard to get English hops from Crossmyloof ' hard to get American hops from America, looks like Apollo is an interesting hop, even though you are in a hurry to get them have you thought about splitting 5 kg? Surely got to be enough interested parties to give these hops a go.


----------



## Schikitar (3/12/18)

The aroma in this thread is giving off strong notes of bulk and a touch of buy.. ;P


----------



## altone (3/12/18)

Schikitar said:


> The aroma in this thread is giving off strong notes of bulk and a touch of buy.. ;P


LOL I'm in for 500g


----------

